# Rat Always Wet/Soaked



## Tom (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi just registered here, sorry to register just to post but I have become desperate now.

I have 2 female rats aged about 2ish?

1 of them has developed a condition nearly a month ago now, the other is unaffected.
She is soaked on the complete underneath of her, from mouth to start of tail.

Have taken to vets several times, and she has sedated her and looked in her mouth and her teeth appear to be ok, but there is what looks like a cut in her mouth. That was 3 weeks ago, and has been on pain killers and medication, but no improvement as regards her wetness (im not sure about the cut as she is very stubborn and refuses to comply unless sedated).

The vet says the only other thing it might be is a growth which pretty much means the end of her life. The vet also says she cannot take a sample as rats tongues are so small.

Im worried there may be something else going on here (like its a coincidence with the cut mouth/tongue), and like I said, im desperate as her quality of life isnt good with constantly being soaked.

She's a very happy rat still and appears to be eating and drinking ok.

We have taken her water bottle away and given her a bowl to drink out of in case the ball point on the bottle was causing more damage.

Like I said, she's wet all of her underneath (not just her rear) and it smells a bit but this may just be from being soaked 24/7.
The other rat is messy on her top where she is laying on her and appears to be coming out of her mouth.

We have tried drying and cleaning her several times and it just comes back.

Has anybody experienced this before?
Can anybody suggest what it may be?

Greatly appreciated any replies received.

Thanks,

Tom,


----------



## Tom (Aug 1, 2010)

Any ideas please?
I am desperate


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I would have her x rayed to see if there are any lumps against the brain or spine... it could be neurological. Does she get around okay? OR just sit there drooling?

It could be a lump in her mouth, abscessed teeth.... ??? I would get a second opinion with a experienced exotic vet. 

Is she loosing weight? I would give her soft food as well in case it is hard for her to eat.


----------



## Tom (Aug 1, 2010)

Someone responded, im not alone! =( Ty

She seems happy in herself and is running around and interested in whats going on.

My vet deals with exotic pets (she is the 4th one ive tried in a large area because all others were not as experienced, so I think she is the best i've got).

The vet has looked in her mouth before and said she could see only what looks like a cut.

Her weight seems ok, and ive been feeding her on baby food for past couple of weeks just in case there is something wrong mouth wise.

The only thing the vet said it could be is that it may be a growth (and that it is hard to tell the difference between a cut and a growth) and that this would signal the end of her life as they cant do surgery as rats mouths are small and have a lot of blood flow through there. =(

I will suggest xray to the vet asap. Thanks for suggestion.

Please, I welcome as much feedback from as many people as possible as I dont want to lose my rat, but equally as much I dont want her suffering (I would be pretty depressed if i was soaked all the time).

Thanks again,


----------



## Brian (Jul 25, 2010)

Are you sure that she is not just running through her water bowl(like 100% possitive) because she might just have a cut in her mouth that has nothing to do with it. Just a suggestion, I'm going to be a new owner but just be possitive that's what it is before. You prolly already checked but I'm tryin :-\


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Did you ask how big? deep the cut was? Maybe its not healing and require a few stitches? 

I have heard of inflammation of the saliva glands to cause excessive drooling before ???


At this point, I would be seeking specialists worldwide even if its just for their opinion over email. Your vet should be doing this too.


----------



## Tom (Aug 1, 2010)

Talked to vet and Ruby is going in Monday for her to have another look, she is going to try and take a picture for me to see it (she will need to be knocked out).

She said a xray wouldnt see lumps or tumors (but thanks for suggestion anyway).
She said she checked her teeth and they were very good.
Asked about inflamation of saliva glands and she said that they are fine.

Ive asked her to try stitching if she thinks it isnt a growth and still looks like a cut.

We are now worried it might be a growth and this will probably go badly.

@Brian, yes positive shes not doing this as she developed the issue before she had a water bowl (she only has a water bowl now to reduce strain on her mouth/tongue as its damaged).

Its a worry and im a bit down heartened that no one else seems to have experienced this (I have spent many hours searching the net).

But, thanks for all suggestions, and will welcome anymore.

Tom,


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Tumors will show up on an x ray.
http://pet-diseases.suite101.com/article.cfm/tumors_diagnosis_in_pet_rats

If it is a tumor it will help the vet know where exactly it is and if it is attached to anything important. For spinal and possible neurological issues I ALWAYS get an x ray. Even if it rules it out, its worth it. 

It may be a growth, or it may just be the cut! Is she loosing condition or weight? IF not, it may just be a cut in a bad location. Like when you get a paper cut on your finger tip and it REALLY hurts you! Mouth wounds can take a while to heal because they are constantly wet and she is constantly using her mouth.


----------



## Tom (Aug 1, 2010)

Update, Ruby is back from vets, vet has had another look and the cut is still there but it is healing although slowly.

I think from what she is saying, I now realise how bad the cut was, so I have to be more patient.

She is on more painkillers now.

Thank you to everyone who posted, its greatly appreciated, hopefully it will heal soon.

Tom,

PS, @ema-leigh, Rubys weight is good and I think it is just a bad cut, thanks for your input, as said before, its much appreciated.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Has your vet any clue HOW Ruby got a cut in her mouth? Did your vet check not only her incisors but her molars as well? Mouth issues often cause salivation.

I have seen excess salivation but only down the chin and down the chest and front legs, NOT the belly etc. And this was from Choking.

Have you tried antibiotics for any possible infection, have you tried pain meds for any discomfort? 


X-rays can tell you a lot. Bronwen had a slight swelling in her face and we did x-ray's first

Good side of her head









Bad side, see the gnarly molars and also the faint impression in front of them? That's a tumor.









then my vet put a scope down her throat (after anesthetizing her) and we saw this









Bronny was put on pain meds and sent home until it was time to be pts.


----------

